# Double Bill! A Max Bill Auto And Handwind Comparison



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

I took a few snaps comparing a little while ago when I owned both the Max Bill Auto and handwind. Hopefully they may be of some use to anyone who is undecided about which model to get. Apologies for the lack of light in the photo's.



For reference my wrist size is about 7 inches.


The size of the Max Bill Auto is 38mm and the handwind is 34mm.


Firstly here are both the watches side by side








Next here they are with the hand wind on top
Crown side

Other side


Next here gives you a rough idea of the lug to lug length of the auto


Now the same for the hand wind


Next side by side on the wrist






Finally here is a shot showing both of the Max Bills next to a 42mm Kemmner Bundeswehr


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

I've had a little through the rest of photobucket and here's an older wrist pic of the auto on it's own





and one of the handwind


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I think the 34mm looks better on your wrist than the 38mm auto. Thanks for the comparison--always helpful.


----------



## turtje (Apr 6, 2012)

I love that handwind 34 mm. So simple but so elegant. It's only available in steelback, isn't it?


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for doing this. Very helpful thread. We need more like these.

I too can't believe I'm saying this, but since the Max Bills are all dial, for this style of watch, I like the 34mm size better. You're lucky to have owned both.


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

Yes, all the Max Bill's are a solid case back only.



turtje said:


> I love that handwind 34 mm. So simple but so elegant. It's only available in steelback, isn't it?


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

There's a lot of love for the 34mm here, you're all getting me worried I kept the wrong one


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

dowsing said:


> There's a lot of love for the 34mm here, you're all getting me worried I kept the wrong one


There's no wrong choice here, both are great watches. Looking at the lug to lug ( which is what really matters ) your watch fits you perfectly. Be glad you kept it and enjoy that beauty.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance with respect to Junghans watches but I'm not very familiar with the brand. I find myself drawn to the Max Bill models and I'm wondering how you would rate Junghan's quality.


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

Junghans do a great variety of watches all at different price points. I would say that the Max Bill models are of good quality and I do not find it lacking in any way.



JonS1967 said:


> Forgive my ignorance with respect to Junghans watches but I'm not very familiar with the brand. I find myself drawn to the Max Bill models and I'm wondering how you would rate Junghan's quality.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks, dowsing! I'm also curious about the color of the dial on the Chronoscope. Is it more white or silver?


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

I think it's more of a creamy white though I've only seen that model in photos. I'd say that I prefer it it to the black faced chrono as I like the date wheel to match the face.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks again, dowsing! I've been looking for a silver faced dress watch for a while. It all started when I saw the Glaschutte Original senator sixties chronograph. A beautiful watch but beyond my means at this time. Since I already have several black faced watches (2 of which are chronographs - a Speedmaster Professional and a Bell & Ross Vintage 126) I thought I'd go for something different this time despite how great the Chronoscope looks in black. However, if the light dial was too white (as opposed to silver) I'd likely go for the black. Very tough decision though because I really like both of them. The closest dealer is a 2 hour drive for me and with two young kids it's hard for me to get away. 

I really like the iconic design of the Max Bill models. A Chronoscope would be a nice addition to any collection!


----------



## Miles (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice. What strap is that on the 34mm manual? I'm looking for something similar (a dark strap without stitching).


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

I think it was a Hirsch Dakota


----------



## somniloquist (Feb 3, 2011)

Interesting thread! I found myself in the same situation as yourself: two Max Bills, one auto and one handwind and a difficult decision. I ended up keeping the auto as I liked its proportions more on my 6.75" wrist. I also thought the dial was slightly nicer, but only for very fussy reasons. 

That said, I liked the 34mm quite a lot. I intend to buy another one but this time as a gift for my girlfriend. I suppose if I ever change my mind about the 34mm, I can just borrow hers when she's not looking 

Also, I like the oxblood strap on the auto. Is it cordovan? What kind of strap is that?


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

Great minds think alike. The strap is a brown Rios Springfield and well spotted it is cordovan.



somniloquist said:


> Interesting thread! I found myself in the same situation as yourself: two Max Bills, one auto and one handwind and a difficult decision. I ended up keeping the auto as I liked its proportions more on my 6.75" wrist. I also thought the dial was slightly nicer, but only for very fussy reasons.
> 
> That said, I liked the 34mm quite a lot. I intend to buy another one but this time as a gift for my girlfriend. I suppose if I ever change my mind about the 34mm, I can just borrow hers when she's not looking
> 
> Also, I like the oxblood strap on the auto. Is it cordovan? What kind of strap is that?


----------



## somniloquist (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Oblongata (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting a comparison between the 2. I'm trying to decide which size fits my 6.25" wrists. The auto looks bigger than what a typical 38mm watch due to the slim bezels, I reckon. 

I may be wrong, but from the pictures it looks like the lug to lug measurements are the same as the watch diameter measurements.

38mm auto lug to lug measurements: ~3.8cm
34mm handwind lug to luge measurements: 3.4cm


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Oblongata said:


> Thanks for posting a comparison between the 2. I'm trying to decide which size fits my 6.25" wrists. The auto looks bigger than what a typical 38mm watch due to the slim bezels, I reckon.
> 
> I may be wrong, but from the pictures it looks like the lug to lug measurements are the same as the watch diameter measurements.
> 
> ...


I noticed the same thing and thought I was mistaken. Must be due to the short, downward angled lugs. Also looks like the strap sits kind of below the case, which makes sense if the lug distance is the same as the case diameter. Wonder if straps get worn easily at the lug area. Choosing the smaller handwind or the 38 auto is also tough for me with a smaller wrist. Great looking watches those Max Bills.


----------



## rokoce (Sep 11, 2013)

dowsing said:


> There's a lot of love for the 34mm here, you're all getting me worried I kept the wrong one


Very interesting. When I was about to buy my first Max Bill a while ago I took a look at your comparison - and bought the same black handwinding model with numerals. But I think it runs a little bit small on my wrist (especially because it's dark). And right now I have the same white auto on my way and I intend to sell the black one. What I wanted to point out was that I never expected to own THE SAME models as you at the same time.


----------



## Oblongata (Mar 29, 2012)

Hope this will help those who are on the fence as to which size to get. For reference, my wrists are 6 inches.


----------



## Rotaz (Feb 16, 2011)

Great looking watches and thanks for the doing the side-by-side comparo. I initially thought that a 34mm would wear small on a 6~6.5" wrist, but now I'm thinking since it's all dial the 34mm might work better.


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

I've had both auto and hand wound versions. I felt the automatic was too big and didn't look right. (I have a 7" wrist)

Here are some pictures. In real life, i perceive the white dial as larger, even if they're both the same size. That illusion doesn't carry over into photos, at least to my eyes.

Max Bill Auto :



http://imgur.com/Ig3Yi


Max Bill hand winders:



http://imgur.com/JrpntdJ


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice comparison. I definitely prefer the numeral indices.


----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)

Hi all,
I own two 34mm =a black dial just like the OP's and a silver/white dial [w/o numerals, just lines] that is gold-plated [both with Hirsch Diamond bands and Hadley-Roma deployment clasps].

This is my second post here, so I am [yet] not allowed to show pictures -but I will! 

The black dial is particularly stunning, as it reveals/hides/change hues of its elements depending on light/angle -truly an organic, living work of art, ever-mutating to reveal new and beautifully proportioned colors.

The white/silver dial is [in my opinion], designed not so much as to "play" with colors, but with the integrated curvature of the dial and crystal -yes, the dial will present some variations between silver/white, but what stuns me is the way the watch presents its curvature in different ways.
In summary- both watches will blow your mind with their variations in curve and dial colors, -the white dial more so with its curves, the black dial with its colors.

And yes, I'm itching to try a 38 mm.


----------

